# LCD Or Plasma TV



## joshiks7 (Aug 15, 2011)

*LCD Or Plasma TV or LED backlit LCD*

Hi,

40 inches
Full HD
Maxi Rs 70k

Which among 3 to be chosen?
Kindly suggest brand/model


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2011)

thread are already there... look at those only.. that may help

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/145109-40-inch-led-tv-rs-60000-rs-70000-a.html


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

Plasma>LED>LCD

Thats the order of quality


----------



## joshiks7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sygeek (Aug 15, 2011)

You should be good with a 40" Full HD LED TV.


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 16, 2011)

Go for Panasonic 42" full HD plasma tv.. U get 3 years warranty. LED tv don't have more life when compared to plasma irrespective of the brand. And it is  47000 rs only. It has alpha IPS panel, for which samsung and sony cant even fair near to it. Superb pic quality without straining your eyes even for long tv-sessions. U ll get true-life colors. Just check it out once dude, u ll not regret it.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah plasmas have better picture quality but consume more power. 
We had a previous discussion about this and plasmas won. I own an LCD and still say this.

However, don't get confused here. Plasma's have less life than LCDs. But you don't have to worry. WHY?
Well both plasma and LCD will last you for a good 6odd years. Its just that LCDs have 1-2years more life. Now anyone would change their panel in 6years. So you don't even have to think about the life of a plasma. It was used as a gimmick before but now you know. Google it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

@joshiks7: A plasma wins when compared any day in terms of Display Quality.but each one has pros & cons.


----------



## joshiks7 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi 

thanks. Good info

Whether plasma is available in 30 inches?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2011)

I think u must choose a LED...
You can get a Samsung 5 Series LED in that budget very easily


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 11, 2011)

hi,

Should one opt for 3D? 
Whats 3D future in India?
Is it advisable to pay extra premium for 3D for day to day home use?

What should be the minimum ideal viewing distance for 32 inches and 42 inches TV?


----------



## jyotish (Sep 23, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> hi,
> 
> Should one opt for 3D?
> Whats 3D future in India?
> ...



3D is new in India but going forward, its usage will increase. Give it 5 more years, then you will have many more moviews and games in 3 D. If this idea excites you then go for 3D. As of now there are few player in the 3D areana, LG is talking about it now but SOny was promoting it since last year. In fact they have 3d games, software, camcorder, Tv, galesse etc so that's like a wholesome 3D package as compared to just launched few products. If yiu think about 3D, go for SOny


----------

